# White "algae"



## Sparky73 (Dec 16, 2005)

I have, what it looks like to be, like a white algae growing off of like the base of my driftwood (the slate). Its like an inch long, and sprouted up overnight! I have no idea what this is since my tank hasnt even been setup that long! Any ideas?

Jon


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

I also have this problem but I think that I have it under control. I just brushed it really well and put it back in it is not back yet. *crosses fingers*

Trystan


----------



## Sparky73 (Dec 16, 2005)

Wow this stuff is growing insanely fast! I came back a couple hours later to see another like 3-4 spots have grown it? Maybe it is a bacteria that was on the Driftwood when purchased? I soaked in boiling water for like over an hour, and in hot water for over 12 hours? Any idea's anyone? I need to know if its dangerous to my fish!

Thanks
Jon


----------



## Sparky73 (Dec 16, 2005)

Anyone? I really need to know if this is Dangerous or not!


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Jon said:


> Wow this stuff is growing insanely fast! I came back a couple hours later to see another like 3-4 spots have grown it? Maybe it is a bacteria that was on the Driftwood when purchased? I soaked in boiling water for like over an hour, and in hot water for over 12 hours? Any idea's anyone? I need to know if its dangerous to my fish!


Jon,

That pic, it looks like that stuff would be green.
I still doubt it can be algae. A white stuff can be bacteria. Then it would appear in spots. If it is filamentous, it is fungus. Yes it is better to boil or at least wash under hot water the driftwood.

Regards,


----------



## Sparky73 (Dec 16, 2005)

Thats the weird thing though, I did boil it, and I did run it under water a second time, leaving it in the water over night and then some (over 12 hr period). Seems as if the bacteria would have died. I will try to rewash it I guess and see what happens.

Thanks
Jon

ANY other opinions are welcome!


----------



## Sparky73 (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm still under attack! The stuff is covering the suction cups that attach everything to the glass. I have no idea what it is but its pissing me off! Help please.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Jon said:


> I'm still under attack! The stuff is covering the suction cups that attach everything to the glass. I have no idea what it is but its pissing me off! Help please.


Most likley a fungus and should be harmless. It will eventually die off and disappear (unless the wood really isn't "dead"..in that case it has to come out). Once your tank cycles and the biological filter outcompetes it, it ought to disappear. Until then, just manually remove it. Good luck!


----------



## 70 RT (Jan 14, 2006)

I Have the same thing going on with the white alge or slime on the driftwood.I just keep rinsing
it off. hope it go away.Jon is that your cuda ? I have 2 70 dodge Challengers one is almost done.


----------



## Sparky73 (Dec 16, 2005)

No I wish it was! The Cuda' is my dream car..one day I hope to be able to afford one







. Until then, I have to stick to the cars that are a little cheaper. Let me know if you want to see any of my work.

Jon


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Hey Jon, it's cool to see you are from Sagnasty.







I have a sister there living in the "good" part of town, almost in Shields.

I have that white algae sorta stuff too in my 130 gallon tank. It stays really short and sticks to the side of my glass. It really is almost invisible, and you have to look really close to see it. I noticed that it must live on current, because I have a jet as an out-take for my Rena xP3 canister filter, and it congragates around those areas. It is also longer in those areas as well. All of my parameters are fine, and like I said it is so small that it doesn't bother me any. I just wipe it down with a washcloth and it reappears a week or so later. Maybe yours is different......
~Taylor~


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Jon said:


> I'm still under attack! The stuff is covering the suction cups that attach everything to the glass. I have no idea what it is but its pissing me off! Help please.


Hi all,

Here are some basics for you,

*Bacteria:*
These are unicellular.
Some bacteria are photosynthetic autotrophs. So they can use up solar energy or energy from artificial light (blue-green bacteria). The color is usually dark blue-green, but can also be mat green or even light brown-green.
Most of the bacteria are saprophytes. These use up energy from living or dead tissue by breaking that up. they can grow on a substrate (also artificial like plastic and rubber) like gravel, sand, wood, glass, plants etc. They form patches. In a stronger current the growth can look like filamentous. the color of these is usually light brown or white.

*Fungus:*
These are multicellular and strongly filamentous.
All the fungi are saprophytic, some can be symbiotic with plant roots (like mushrooms you eat).
The color of water fungus (mold) is very light brown or white. They grow on some living (wounded fish) or dead (food left overs) material.

*Algae:*
All the algae is autotrophic, which means they need light to live. The colorarion varies greatly depending on the group: green, brown, red, black, but coloration is never white.

Regards,


----------



## Sparky73 (Dec 16, 2005)

I really live on the border of Hemlock and Sheilds, so I know exactly where you mean.

From the looks of it, it isnt harming anything..so I guess i'll leave it for now!


----------

